# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Kam qënë i lidhur me "wireless free", tani jo më

## ardi22

pershendetje. 
kam qene i lidhut me wireles free e fik pc ne dark dhe e ndez te nesermen marr te lidhem me wir dhe ai nuk lidhet dot por wirelesi nuk eshte as kaduat sepse kur zgjedh wire me thot unsekure wireless network por ne fund nuk lidhet kush mund te me ndihmoje per ket pun

----------


## lezha-city

Prsh
Duhet te kontrollosh ip tek laptopi se mos te jan fshire , Wireless free eshte pron e jotja apo e ndonje kompanie qe shperndan internet free aty pran teje , ka mundesi ta kene bere me kod wireless free qe mos ta shfrytezojne te gjith po ato qe kan deshire vet pronaret , bye.

----------


## Cim Tironsi

Tek wireless router qe lidheshe kane bere MAC address filtering (pra vetem wireless NIC qe kane MAC adresen ne listen e routerit mund te lidhen) 

Cimi

----------


## ardi22

a ka ndonje zgjidhje koj ndonje mundesi per tu lidhur prap.warlesi eshte i nje kompanije qe shperndan internet ne te gjith qytetin

----------


## little-boy

siq tha edhe *Cim Tironsi* ajo kompani tani eshte duke perdorur "Mac Filtering" ne ruterin e saj,  per at aryse nuk tu lejohet qasja me,

----------


## xubuntu

> a ka ndonje zgjidhje koj ndonje mundesi per tu lidhur prap.warlesi eshte i nje kompanije qe shperndan internet ne te gjith qytetin


ne qofte se perdorin filtrin per macadress, e vetmja menyre eshte te gjesh macadress te nje clienti qe ka te drejte te lidhet dhe te ndrosh macadress tende duke perdorur ate per tu lidhur

----------


## devi_666

> pershendetje. 
> kam qene i lidhut me wireles free e fik pc ne dark dhe e ndez te nesermen marr te lidhem me wir dhe ai nuk lidhet dot por wirelesi nuk eshte as kaduat sepse kur zgjedh wire me thot unsekure wireless network por ne fund nuk lidhet kush mund te me ndihmoje per ket pun


per mendimin tim ka mundesi qe ai qe e posedon wirelessin ta kete koduar dhe nqs ty te kerkon ndonje password ose key Passphrase ka ndodhur pikerisht kjo.
Nqs eshte e vertete me shkruaj per te te dhene disa programe te cilat bejne te mundur thyerjen e kodeve WEP ose WPA.

----------


## katjushka

> Nqs eshte e vertete me shkruaj per te te dhene disa programe te cilat bejne te mundur thyerjen e kodeve WEP ose WPA.


kam te njejtin problem eshte e lehte te me ndihmonit me ato kodet.................
                           flm

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> per mendimin tim ka mundesi qe ai qe e posedon wirelessin ta kete koduar dhe nqs ty te kerkon ndonje password ose key Passphrase ka ndodhur pikerisht kjo.
> Nqs eshte e vertete me shkruaj per te te dhene disa programe te cilat bejne te mundur thyerjen e kodeve WEP ose WPA.


Si mund ta dallosh nese nje rrjet eshte mbrojtur me wpa apo me wep?

----------


## devi_666

> kam te njejtin problem eshte e lehte te me ndihmonit me ato kodet.................
>                            flm


per te bere thyerjen e kodeve nuk e eshte dhe aq e thjeshte,duhet te kesh njohuri te mira ne kompjuter. megjithate 1) ky eshte linku
  ku mund te shkarkosh  programin Back Track 3. (tani ka dale edhe backtrack 4).
2) pasi e ke shkarkuar duhet ta besh burn ne disk duke perdorur programin MAGICISO >>>ja linku per ta shkarkuar http://www.magiciso.com/download.htm
(duhet perdorur ky program pasi duhet qe te shkruhet ne formatin .ISO)

3) pasi e ke bere diskun gati atehere duhet te besh boot up nga disku dhe te ndjekesh udhezimet qe jepen ne kete video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z726op2KJe8&feature=fvsr ose per video te tjera kerko ne youtube "crack wep keys with backtrack3"

  Shenim  Ky program perdoret ne LINUX

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Te ishte aq e lehte te perdorje BackTrack,uhhh c'do ishte bere.

----------


## devi_666

> Si mund ta dallosh nese nje rrjet eshte mbrojtur me wpa apo me wep?


nese perdor vista atehere shiko figuren.

----------


## devi_666

> Te ishte aq e lehte te perdorje BackTrack,uhhh c'do ishte bere.


sigurisht qe eshte e veshtire,prandaj thashe me lart qe duhet te kesh njohuri te mira ne kompjuter dhe me pak mundim e ndihma arihet cdogje.

----------


## xubuntu

programi me i njohur eshte aircrack gjendet ne back-track

----------


## kristihack

ne rast se perdor windows xp shkarko programin easy wi fi radar me te cilin mund te thysh disa lloje kodesh

----------

